# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação

## Jose Rosa

boas
gostaria de pedir a identificação do coral do lado direito
[IMG][/IMG]

obrigado

jr

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Penso tratar-se de Spirobranchus sp. o animal fixado na Porites sp.

----------


## Jose Rosa

boas
obrigado julio
jr

----------

